
BlinkCart Lets You Create An Online Store Plug-In for MySpace - jcwentz
http://mashable.com/2007/07/19/blinkcart/
======
migpwr
This is the first time I hear about anything like this... maybe I'm behind on
it but this is going to be awesome for clothing designers, small shops etc.
I'd use it if I was a one man show...

